# 1993 Altima Running Rough- almost like starving on gas



## hobbzilla (May 25, 2008)

Hello, I have a 1993 altima gxe 5-speed. Recently my car has had problems the symtoms being- the car feels to be starving on gas, huge power loss, feels as if im in too low of a gear. this will happen at no consistent moment. I could be driving for an hour and it be just fine and suddenly it will start acting up and a few minutes later jump right back out. Any ideas or help would be much appriciated. Ive already replace the O2 sensor and vaccum lines on the car.


----------



## Mickoes (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello,

I had a similar problem, test your injectors!

http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/154785-loss-power-start.html#post1279184


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check for a clogged fuel filter.


----------



## raceme0911 (Nov 15, 2008)

pulsar86 said:


> Check for a clogged fuel filter.


i had this problem to. like they said check filter and check injectors, also check to see if your fuel pressure is dropping off.


----------

